
U.S. Hopes "Internet in a Suitcase" Will Offset Internet Censorship - gregbayer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/us_hopes_internet_in_a_suitcase_will_offset_intern.php#.TfcUonLSnvY;hackernews
======
GiraffeNecktie
Let's hope the secret police don't have laptop computers and wardriving
software, otherwise they'd be breaking in the door within minutes.

